# Welche Fische schwimmen bei euch im Teich?



## Alexius30 (19. Dez. 2015)

Bei mir sind es Goldfische Rotfedern und ein Zierwels.


----------



## troll20 (19. Dez. 2015)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Zierwels.


???? was für ein __ Wels ziert denn deinen Teich ?????


----------



## pema (19. Dez. 2015)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Rotfedern und ein Zierwels.


Also irgendwie werden es bei dir immer mehr Fische ...und immer weniger Wasser.
Petra

Ach so: bei mir - soweit ich weiß - keiner.


----------



## Patrick K (19. Dez. 2015)

Koi, einfach "Nur" Koi 

salve Patrick


----------



## Alexius30 (19. Dez. 2015)

Alpinowels= Zierwels Der __ Wels ist erst 10cm lang.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Dez. 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Also irgendwie werden es bei dir immer mehr Fische ...





pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Alpinowels= Zierwels Der __ Wels ist erst 10cm lang.


Dann dauert es noch ein paar Tage dann werden es bei dir immer weniger Fische ... bis der Zierwels über bleibt.


----------



## Ida17 (19. Dez. 2015)

Nabend.

Koi, Rotfedern, Nasen und "unnütze" Fischbrut


----------



## Alexius30 (19. Dez. 2015)

Sollte ich den __ Wels lieber an einem Freund mit einem Fischteich verschenken?


----------



## Alexius30 (21. Dez. 2015)

Hat wer Fischteich für Karpfen u. Forellen?


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Dez. 2015)

Karpfen geht, aber Forellen brauchen Frischwasser und sehr viel Sauerstoff und kaltes Wasser. Forellen sind nichts für den Teich.


----------



## Alexius30 (21. Dez. 2015)

Ok


----------



## Michael H (21. Dez. 2015)

Hallo 
Momentan Koi und ein paar __ Moderlieschen ......


----------



## Alexius30 (21. Dez. 2015)

Sind __ Moderlieschen gut im Teich.


----------



## Alexius30 (21. Dez. 2015)

Sind Rotfedern gut für den Teich.


----------



## troll20 (21. Dez. 2015)

Was verstehst du denn unter: gut für den Teich ????


----------



## Alexius30 (21. Dez. 2015)

Ob man sie im Teich halten kann. Und ob sie einen Nutzen haben.


----------



## Ansaj (21. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Pipsi,
welchen Nutzen sollen sie denn haben?
Die meisten User in diesem Forum haben einen Gartenteich mit Fischen, um sich daran zu erfreuen, die Fische zu hegen und zu pflegen.
Klar kann man __ Moderlieschen und Rotfedern generell im Teich halten. Die Frage, ob dies artgerecht ist, bestimmt der jeweilige Teich.
Bei deinem Teich mit 5000l könnte ein Schwarm Moderlieschen schon ganz gut passen, aber nur wenn du alle anderen von dir aufgelisteten Fische (Goldfische, Karpfen, Forellen, Rotfedern, __ Waller) abgibst. Für diese Arten ist dein Teich nämlich definitiv zu klein.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Dez. 2015)

Hi Pipsi,

wenn das auch so ein "Zierwels" ist mach dich auf ein extrem schnelles Wachstum gefaßt - stehen __ Waller gut im Futter können sie von Schlupf in Juni bis zur ersten "Winterruhe" schon 30-40cm erreichen

Meine drei Albinowaller hatten hier auf dem Foto nach dem Kauf im August knapp 10cm, zwei Wochen später kamen sie mit 15cm in den Teich. Einen hab ich Samstag mal wieder gesehen, haben nun ihre 25cm da sie wegen dem "zu warmen" Wasser immer noch keine richtige Winterruhe machen
Wenn sie nächstes Jahr so weiterwachsen haben sie bis zum Herbst ihren "Nutzen" erfüllt, alle Fische unter 20cm zu fressen. Dann soll einer in den Teich meines Angelvereins zum Fische kurzhalten und 2 in den von mir zu pachteten geplanten Feuerlöschteich um da die dort hausende Goldfischplage nach und nach auszumerzen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Dez. 2015)

um auf die Ausgangfrage zurückzukommen

??? Goldrotfedern (Scardinius erythrophthalmus)
??? Goldschleien (Tinca tinca)
??? Goldelritzen (Pimephales promelas)
??? __ gemeiner Sonnenbarsch (Lepomis gibbosus)
??? Rotaugen (Rutilus rutilus)
3-4 __ Döbel (Squalius cephalus)
4-5 __ Shubunkin (Carassius auratus auratus)
2 Bleie (Abramis brama)
5-6 Koi (Cyprinus carpio)
3 Albino-__ Waller (Silurus glanis)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Dez. 2015)

5 Koi
4 __ Goldfisch Männer
10 Goldelrizen
16 Regenbogenelrizen


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Dez. 2015)

Weißer __ Goldfisch 2010, weitere drei rote Goldis 2011, Nachzuchten der Verwandschaft, von Geburt schon voll durchgefärbt. Alles Männer.

Ginrin Platinum Ogon ButterFly Koi von Züchter Yamazuki aus 2012 gekauft 2013.

Hirenaga Ginrin Hariwake ButterFly Koi von Züchter Yamazuki aus 2013 gekauft 03.04.2014.

18 Regenbogenelrizen von wp gekauft 11.2013 und im Aquarium über den Winter gebracht und 2014 in den Teich gesetzt. Derzeit habe ich max 16 gezählt.

3 ButterFly Koi aus 2013, gekauft 17.04.2014 aus Wildeshausen.

10 kleine Krebse von Helmut aus Bad Qyenhausen 2014, gezählt habe ich nach dem einsetzen keine mehr. 

           16 Goldelritzen aus Herbst 2015, derzeit habe ich max 10 gezählt


----------



## muh.gp (22. Dez. 2015)

Teich 1: Goldfische, Bitterlinge und 1 Sonnenbarsch

Teich 2: Koi, Koi, Koi,... und 1 Sonnenbarsch 

Ach ja, Nachwuchsprobleme habe ich keine...


----------



## Alexius30 (22. Dez. 2015)

Was ist sonst noch im Löschteich __ Knoblauchkröte?


----------



## Alexius30 (22. Dez. 2015)

Wohnt wer von euch in Niederösterreich?


----------



## Alexius30 (23. Dez. 2015)

Hi ! Hat noch wer Fische oder andere Tiere im Teich?


----------



## Ida17 (23. Dez. 2015)

Tach,

ich hätte noch 5 halbstarke __ Muscheln anzubieten


----------



## Alexius30 (23. Dez. 2015)

Wo wohnst du? Brauch __ Muscheln für mein Schneckenaquarium.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Dez. 2015)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Was ist sonst noch im Löschteich __ Knoblauchkröte?



außer hunderten von Goldfischen wohl nix mehr. Der Vorpächter, ein Bekannter von mir, hielt da früher Regenbogenforellen drin und hatte 2002 die 6 ältesten Goldfische aus meinen damaligen Teich übernommen und als Futteresteverwerter/Lebendfutterproduzent zu den Forellen eingesetzt. Ich weiß er hatte 2008  2 Waxdick und 2 sibirische __ Störe eingesetzt. Die 4 sind 2009 als er die Forellenmast wegen Zeitmangel aufgab wohl auch net abgeangelt worden. Da aber seitdem auch kein Frischwasserzulauf mehr aus den Bach erfolgt werden die wohl net mehr vorhanden sein (zumal der Löschteich flächenmäßig gerade mal 30qm2 größer als mein Gartenteich ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Dez. 2015)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du? Brauch __ Muscheln für mein Schneckenaquarium.



Hi,

als Schneckenfutter nach deren ableben ????

Groß-Muscheln halten ist wegen ihrer Ernährung extrem schwer. Ich schätze mal wir haben hier kaum 15-20 Mitglieder bei denen Muscheln schon 5 Jahre oder mehr im Teich überlebt haben.

MfG Frank


----------



## Alexius30 (24. Dez. 2015)

Wie ich jünger war hab ich __ Muscheln aus Teich in einer großen Schüssel Gehalten. Es waren 4 Stück und die Älteste lebt heute noch. Sie ist ca.7 Jahre alt.


----------



## pema (24. Dez. 2015)

Immer noch in der Schüssel.
petra


----------



## Alexius30 (24. Dez. 2015)

Im Teich!!! Wo sonst? Wofür baut man einen Teich wenn man nichts hinein tut?


----------



## Benny337 (24. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Pipsi 1 ich bin aus Niederösterreich.(3151)
Meine __ Teichmuschel sind 3 Jahre bei mir und leben noch.
Bei mir im Teich schwimmen Löffelstöre,Waxdick,Albino __ Sterlet,Sternhausen,__ Wimpelkarpfen,Bitterlinge,__ Moderlieschen,Regenbogenelritzen,Springbarsche,Bachschmerlen,Drachenfische,Schlammbeitzger(Misgurnus Fossilis)


----------



## Benny337 (24. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Pipsi,
Ich habe mir deine Fotos angeschaut.
Der Teich(Flugansicht) ist Sitzenberg/Reidling Teich.
Ich war am Dienstag dort ein Weinachtskarpfen zu kaufen.
Lg B.


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Dez. 2015)

Beeindruckend Benny, besonders der Löffelstör 
Wie groß sind denn deine __ Wimpelkarpfen?

Bei mir im Teich: Koi + Altbesatz (__ Shubunkin + 14 Jahre alter Black Moor)


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Dez. 2015)

Ja Benny hast recht ist in Sitzenberg. Wohnte früher dort und kenne den Besitzer des Teiches. Dort wurde schon ein __ Wels mit 100kg herausgezogen. Ich bin jedes Jahr dort und helfe beim Abfischen mit. Dort kommt mein Alpinowels rein.


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Dez. 2015)

Schicke wahrscheinlich morgen ein Foto vom Teichabfischen.


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Dez. 2015)

Benny wohnst in Föhrengasse 6a ? Da ist ein großer Teich daneben. Wieso gibst nicht Karpfen in deinen Teich und ist sie zu Weihnachten?


----------



## Benny337 (25. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Alfii,
Meine __ Wimpelkarpfen sind zwischen 30-40 cm gross und 3 Jahre alt ( Winter) dabei ohne Verluste. Super Fische.
Pipsi, ich bin nicht aus Sitzenberg.
Teich/Fische sind meine Hobby und Fische die Namen haben sind nicht zum essen bestimmt .
Ich kaufe mir lieber einen Fisch zu essen aus einem Fischzucht.
Schöne Welse gibts auch im Viehofensee( hier ein Foto).
Wenn du willst kannst mal bei mir vorbei schauen und meinen Teich besichtigen
Lg B.


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Dez. 2015)

Ok. Meinte das mit dem Karpfen weil dein Teich so groß ist.


----------



## Ida17 (25. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Pipsi!

Wohne im Pott, von daher etwas zu weit weg  
Bislang sind die __ Muscheln wohl auf, im Teich ist extra eine große "Sandbank" wo sie sich aufhalten können. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass sie nicht den Sittich machen und lange im Teich leben bleiben.


----------



## Ida17 (25. Dez. 2015)

PS @Benny: von deinen Tieren bin ich hin und weg, toll!


----------



## Benny337 (25. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Ida, Danke.
Hier noch viel mehr Bilder, für die,die mehr Fotos anschauen wollen.
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...40&authkey=!ADxqjNX1ACuZ1BY&ithint=folder,jpg
Lg B.


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Dez. 2015)

Welche Fischart sind die Kleinen? Was fütterst den Stören?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Dez. 2015)

Hi Pipsi,

da sind mehrere "Kleine" auf den Fotos von Benedikt zu sehen

Regenbogenelritzen (Notropis chrosomus)
eine nordamerikanische __ Barsch-Art (Etheostoma)
und Drachenfische (Zacco platypus)

__ Störe brauchste jedenfalls nicht erst ins Auge fassen, selbst die kleinste Störart, Acipenser ruthenus (__ Sterlet) braucht Teiche ab 60.000l (alle anderen noch viel mehr) - selbst meiner wär zwar von Wasservolumen her geeignet, aber net von der Anlage da zu wenig Schwimmraum vorhanden wäre

MfG Frank


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Dez. 2015)

Drachenfische im Süßwasser? Kenn sie nur im Meer.


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Dez. 2015)

Sind das Drachenfische?Medium 30383 anzeigen


----------



## Benny337 (26. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Pipsi,
Ja genau das sind Drachenfische.


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Dez. 2015)

Hast alle Fische Eingesetzt oder haben die ersten eingesetzten Fische schon junge bekommen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Dez. 2015)

Hi Pipsi,

zumindest ist auf Bild 7 - 11 ein Paar beim vö..... (pardon fischeln) bzw. korrekt ausgedrückt beim ablaichen zu sehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Benny337 (26. Dez. 2015)

Hi Pipsi, Frank,
Alle klein Fischarten bis auf Drachenfische vermehren sich bei mir im Teich/Aquarium.
Irgendwie klappt es nicht richtig mit Drachen bei mir.In Sommer leichen die andauernd, leider gibt es keine kleine Fische.Und mein 500 L Becken ist immer mit etwas besetzt also kann ich nicht die in Aquarium versuchen zu vermehren.Vielleicht in 2016.
Die __ Störe fressen einen spezieles Störfutter.
Lg B.
Psipsi im Frühjahr kannst du von mir Pflanzen/Seerosen haben für dein neues Teich,
Natürlich " umsooooonsttttt"


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2015)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Alle klein Fischarten bis auf Drachenfische vermehren sich bei mir im Teich/Aquarium.


Regenbogenelrizen schaffen es groß zu werden bei dir im Teich ?


----------



## Benny337 (26. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Tottoabs,
__ Regenbogenelritze leichen im Teich in einer Kiste und weiter gehts im Aquarium.
Ich habe Heuer hunderte gezüchtet.Die kommen im Frühjahr in den Teich.
Ob es auch im Teich die kleinen Notropis über Winter schaffen, kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber die Springbarsche( vom Werner) schaffen es bestimmt.Einige kleine Springbarsche habe ich schon im Teich beobachtet.
Schaffen leider nicht viele aber 5-10 stk bestimmt.
Gezielt gezüchtet im Aquarium überleben fast alle .


Grüsse B.


----------



## Benny337 (26. Dez. 2015)

Hier noch Springbarsche( caruleum/spectabile)


----------



## pema (26. Dez. 2015)

Hallo pipsi,
ich finde es sehr toll,  dass du dich für Tiere (Fische, __ Muscheln, etc.) interessierst. 
Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Es gibt hier im Forum Leute mit (in meinen Augen) Miniseen und Leute mit 'normalen' Gartenteichen. Der Bestand und die Art von gehaltenen Fischen hängt immer von der Größe des Teiches ab.....Benny z.B. hat 200.000 Liter.
Bei der von dir genannten Größe von ungef. 3000L würde ich mit einem Schwarm (10 Stück) __ Moderlieschen in das Fischgeschehen einsteigen.
Alles andere wäre unsinnig. Und nicht artgerecht.
Wenn dein Teich gut 'eingefahren' ist, kannst du sogar ohne Filtertechnik damit klar kommen.
D.h., Teich bauen (oder du hast schon einen?), Bepflanzung überlegen, Wasser und Pflanzen rein.........................(6 Monate warten).........................................................................................Fische rein.
Im Aquarium ist es sehr ähnlich. Alles einrichten und dann abwarten. Je länger - desto besser. Dann erst die Fische rein. (Wenn wenigstens annähernd so etwas wie ein biologisches Gleichgewicht entstanden ist).

Die meisten Fischarten, die dich bisher interessierten, sind für wesentlich größere Teiche geeignet. Eigentlich für Erwerbsfischteiche. Klar, wenn ich einen Karpfenteich (etc.) habe und von den geschlachteten Fischen lebe, dann lasse ich alle zwei Jahre das Wasser raus oder ziehe ein Netz zur 'Ernte' durch....
Als Gartenteichbesitzer will ich keine Fische für den Verzehr züchten, sondern mich an den Tieren erfreuen. Das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied.

Ich wäre froh, wenn du uns mal etwas über deinen Teich erzählen könntest (z.B. Größe. Bepflanzung, Besatz, Technik) und schreiben würdest, warum du jetzt einen andern Teich bauen möchtest und wie der aussehen soll ( Größe, Profil, Bepflanzung, Lage, ggf. Filtertechnik und vor allen Dingen: geplanten Tierbesatz).
petra


----------



## pema (26. Dez. 2015)

Und vielleicht...an die Administratoren...: die Themen von Pipsi zusammenlegen. Wäre nett - und einfacher...für uns User.
petra


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Dez. 2015)

Im Teich sind 2 Seerosen, 3 Wasserschwertlielien und __ Wasserpest!


----------



## pema (26. Dez. 2015)

Hallo pipsi,
o.k., du hast also einen 3000 L Teich mit den genannten Pflanzen. Da du nichts geschrieben hast, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du keinerlei Filtertechnik dabei hast.
Fische sind - nach dem, was du geschrieben hast - auch nicht mehr in dem Teich. Alle abgegeben.
Stimmt das soweit??
Sollte das bis jetzt stimmen - hoffentlich - würde ich dir - als einem Fischfreak - einen Besatz von einem kleinen Schwarm von __ Moderlieschen oder ähnlichem anraten (z.B. Goldelritzen). Alles andere (größere) wäre bei der Teichgröße nicht artgerecht zu halten und auch ohne Filtertechnik auf Dauer nicht machbar.
Vergiss Karpfen, __ Störe, Welse, etc....so schön (und so lecker)  diese Fische auch sein mögen. Bei der genannten Teichgröße ist so etwas gar nicht denkbar.
Egal ob kleiner Fisch oder großer Fisch...beides bedarf Pflege und artgerechter Haltung. Und beides ist sehr interessant. Das Paarungs- und Brutpflegeverhalten von Moderlieschen z.B. kann man in einem Teich mit einigen Seerosen (die Eier werden an Seerosenstängeln abgelegt und von den Männchen verteidigt) sehr gut beobachten. (Das ist interessanter als ein dicker Karpfen, der im Schlamm ruht).
petra


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Dez. 2015)

Hab Filter mit Springbrunnen!


pema schrieb:


> Vergiss Karpfen, __ Störe, Welse, etc....so schön (und so lecker) diese Fische auch sein mögen.



Ich darf leider keine Fische essen!


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2015)

Benny337 schrieb:


> __ Regenbogenelritze leichen im Teich in einer Kiste und weiter gehts im Aquarium.
> Ich habe Heuer hunderte gezüchtet.Die kommen im Frühjahr in den Teich.


Ich habe meine auch in eine Kiste ablaichen lassen. Das erste mal dann weiter in in einen Mörtelbottich mit Teichwasser. Das zweite mal im Teich belassen in der Hoffnung das ich wenigstens ein paar ganz kleine an der Oberfläche finde und ins Aquarium setzen kann. Beides mal nix.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Dez. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich habe meine auch in eine Kiste ablaichen lassen. Das erste mal dann weiter in in einen Mörtelbottich mit Teichwasser. Das zweite mal im Teich belassen in der Hoffnung das ich wenigstens ein paar ganz kleine an der Oberfläche finde und ins Aquarium setzen kann. Beides mal nix.



Hi Torsten,

ich gehe mal davon aus das beim ersten Mal die Eier zu warm wurden, bzw. Sauerstoffmangel für ein absterben sorgte

bei 2. Versuch im Teich könnten die Krebse, Goldfische und Koi den Laich/geschlüpfte Brut verputzt haben (alle Eier auf engem Raum abgelegt sind sie ja durch Kaviarliebhaber extrem  gefährdet)


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2015)

Mörtelkübel stand im Schatten. Denke eher die Kieskiste stand schon zu lange im Teich und da haben dann Wasserasseln oder ähnliches den Kavia rasiert.
Werde es im nächsten Jahr erneut probieren.


----------



## Benny337 (26. Dez. 2015)

Hi Tottoabs,
Übung macht dem Meister ,jeden wann klappt das.
In einem Aquarium ist die Aufzucht am bessten.
Das verschwinden von Eier/kleine Fische könnte von Planarien im Teich sein.Diese Viecher lieben Eier und noch nicht freigeschwommenen Brut.
Pipsi, wie schon Pema geschrieben hat die __ Moderlieschen sind passende Fische für deinen Teich.
Die kann ich dir auch paar geben, sind handzahm .
Oder __ Stichlinge, die sind auch optimal.
Lg B.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Dez. 2015)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Oder __ Stichlinge, die sind auch optimal.
> Lg B.
> 
> Hi Benedikt,
> ...


----------



## Alexius30 (31. Dez. 2015)

Gehen für den Teich 4 Goldfische und 5 __ Moderlieschen? (Die Goldfische würde ich geschenkt bekommen.)


----------



## Ansaj (31. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Pipsi:



pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Gehen für den Teich 4 Goldfische und 5 __ Moderlieschen? (Die Goldfische würde ich geschenkt bekommen.)



Nein! 
Für Goldfische ist der Teich zu klein. Die schwimmen viel, können bis zu 30 cm groß werden und vermehren sich rasant!
Moderlieschen sind Schwarmfische, da sind 5 zu wenig.

Ich halte deinen geplanten Teich wie gesagt zur Dauerhaltung von Fischen für zu klein. Moderlieschen sind vielleicht eine Option, wenn es unbedingt Fische sein sollen, persönlich würde ich sie aber nicht in so einem kleinen Teich halten.
Warum planst du den Teich nicht größer, oder ist das nicht möglich?

Irgendwie verwirrst du mich ganz schön. Hattest du nicht alle deine Fische (inkl. der Goldfische) verschenkt? Wie kommst du jetzt auf den Gedanken in einen neuen, noch kleineren Teich wieder Goldfische zu setzen?

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## exos80 (3. Jan. 2016)

@Benny: Beeindruckende Bilder! Vorallem von den "kleinen" Fischen. Die Drachenfische sind wunderschön.


----------



## Uwe.SH (5. Jan. 2016)

Hallo
Ich habe im Bestand Notropis chrosomus und Macropodus ocellatus

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Alexius30 (19. Jan. 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Hallo Pipsi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muh.gp (19. Jan. 2016)

6 Goldfische und 400 Liter Betonschüssel... Nur weil es irgendjemand so macht, ist es noch lange nicht richtig! 

Am Ende kannst du in deinen Teich reinwerfen, was du willst, denn du bist hier keinem Rechenschaft schuldig und es kann dich auch niemand daran hindern. Es liegt einzig und alleine in deiner Verantwortung...


----------



## Michael H (19. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Da könnte ich dir noch 2 Teiche zeigen mit fast gleicher Literzahl wie oben Beschreiben in denen aber Koi ( 5-6 ) schwimmen .
Aber wie Holger schon schreibt jedem das seine , da gegen kannste nichts gegen machen .


----------



## Alexius30 (20. Feb. 2016)

Ich hab meine Mutter überreden können einen  Teich mit  5000l​
Graben zu dürfen


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Feb. 2016)

Meinen Glückwunsch! 

Wann gehts los? Und welcher Besatz schwebt dir jetzt vor?


----------



## mariohbs (22. Feb. 2016)

Mal schaun ob ich zusammen bekomme was bei mir drin rumschwimmt 

1. Goldfische - ein Fehler aus dem Vorgänger-Teich aber ich konnte sie doch nicht einfach wegwerfen. Allerdings nur noch Kleine, die großen wurden letztes Jahr geangelt und verschenkt nachdem sie massenweise Baby-Goldies produzierten. Ich befürchte nur, dass die Kleinen wohl auch groß werden und wieder neue Kleine machen 
2. __ Moderlieschen - waren mal 20 aber fühlten sich Pudelwohl und machten wohl auch ne Menge Nachwuchs.
3. Gründlinge - waren 10, wie viele davon jetzt noch da sind - keine Ahnung, sind die Besten wenn es ums verstecken geht 

Was sonst so im Teich schwamm:
Katze - beim versuch Fisch zu klauen reingefallen und seither nicht mehr gesehen wurde
Marder - auf der Flucht vor mir das Ende der Terrasse übersehen. War aber schneller raus und weg als ich da. Dem gehts auch noch gut wie das eine oder andere Kabel zeigt.
Gartenmöbel - nach einem Sturm im Sommer lagen die Sessel von der Terrasse im Teich. Nu ja, die Fische wollten halt auch mal sitzen...  nun ist es absturzgesichert 
Ich - darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Beim Versuch die Gartenmöbel rauszuholen habe ich dann auch das erste, ungewollte bad genommen


----------



## samorai (22. Feb. 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Was sonst so im Teich schwamm:


Könnte man auch in einen extra Fred zeigen!
Sie zweimal auf der Flucht, Weg verpeilt! 
Er,  Spezial-Gast
Sie, die Orts-Üblichen


----------



## dizzzi (20. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Drachenfische im Teich. Ich finde die recht schön, und mich würde interessieren, ob die sich auch selber ernähren können, und wie verhalten die sich gegenüber Goldfische und Nasen?

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. März 2016)

Hi Udo,

Zacco platypus sind ja auch Cyprinidae, also auch net so viel anders wie Carassius auratus auratus und Chondrostroma nasus (sind halt agilere Schwimmer). Da dürfte es keine Probleme geben

ich selber habe zwar keine, aber Benedikt hat welche in seinem Teich in Österreich. Kannst ja mal bei Benny337 nachfragen wie sie sich im Teich halten

MfG Frank


----------



## Benny337 (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Frank,Udo,
Ja ich habe Zaccos.
Super Fische aber leider bei mir nicht Winterhart
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast über Winter die Zaccos im Aquarium überwintern dann ja.
Aber es gibt Leute die haben keine Schwierigkeiten in Winter. 
LG Benny
Hier paar Bilder( Teich/Aquarium)


----------



## Benny337 (8. Apr. 2016)

Ja und noch was, meine Bachschmerlen haben abgelaicht.
Die leben im Teich aber zum Zucht versuch sind für "über Nacht" ins Kelleraquarium umgesiedelt.
Hie die Bilder,
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Benny337 (24. Apr. 2016)

Bachschmerlen Nachwuchs ist größer. 
Hier paar Bilder.
LG Benny
Hier noch ein Video mit Bachschmerlen von mir.




_View: http://youtu.be/MrHb1lQjwtw_


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Bachschmerlen Nachwuchs ist größer.


Toll. Ist das Atemia wo die drin schwimmen, sieht nach Hüpferlingen und anderes Teichplankton aus. Wo bekommst du das den in den Mengen her.


----------



## Benny337 (24. Apr. 2016)

Hi Totto,
Ja das sind Cyclops.Aber ich züchte Artemias,Pantofeltierchen, Plankton.
Ich habe im Garten ein paar Kübeln,Regentonne.
Futtern kannst das Plankton mit Spirulina,Chlorella,Milch.
Gruss Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Garten ein paar Kübeln,Regentonne.


Deine Frau macht aber was mit........
Ich habe irgendwo noch eine Wanne mit Wasserflöhen im Sommer versteckt. Wenn ich noch weitere Kübel in dem Garten garniere......glaube dann darf ich mir ein neues Grundstück besorgen. Nicht das wir keinen Platz hätten. Aber naja. Ist nicht so Ihr Ding.


----------



## Alexius30 (13. Mai 2016)

Plankton?


----------



## Benny337 (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
meine Bachschmerlen sind ganz schön gewachsen.
Auch die Springbarsche haben zugelegt.
Und Regenbogenelritzen sind 3 Wochen alt.
Hier wieder paar Bilder,
Grüsse Benny


----------



## jule (22. Juni 2016)

Benny, ich bin immer wieder schwer beeindruckt wenn ich deine Fotos sehe


----------



## Benny337 (22. Juni 2016)

Danke Jule,
Das freud mich zu hören.
Die Bilder unter Wasser sind besser als die im Aqurium


----------



## exos80 (22. Juni 2016)

Cool
Cool
Cool
!!!


----------



## Alexius30 (23. Juni 2016)

Benny wie viele Springschwänze sind das? Und wie groß werden die?


----------



## Golo (23. Juni 2016)

Pipsi,
das sind Springbarsche, Springschwänze sehen doch etwas anders aus... .
Laut Wikipedia:
Die Springbarsche oder Grundelbarsche sind eine Gattung aus der Familie der Echten __ Barsche.
Sie umfasst etwa 140 Arten.
Die kleinen, 2,9 bis 17 Zentimeter lang werdenden Fische bewohnen meist schnellfließende Gewässer in Nordamerika.
VG Ralph


----------



## Benny337 (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ralph,
Danke für die Springbarschen beschreibung für unsen "Jungen Mann Pipsi) 
Pipsi ich habe dir schon jeden wo hier in Forum angeboten, dass du zu mir kommen kannst und Pflanzen,Seerosen von mir bekommst.Ich wohne nicht weit.
Also wenn du magst melde dich.
Und Bitte bevor du was schreibst schau nach( Forum/Wiki) das ist auch nicht schlecht sich vorher selber zu informieren.
Ist nicht bösse gemeint.
Ja und das ich so komisch schreibe, sorry ich bin Tscheche und ich bin nicht in Österreich in die Schule gegangen..
Aber wir verstehen uns ?!?
Cu Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> __ Regenbogenelritze leichen im Teich in einer Kiste und weiter gehts im Aquarium.


So, meine haben gestern rumgeferkelt. Habe dann gestern Abend eine frische Kiste an die Stelle gestellt......ferkeln weiter. Konnte aber bis gestern Abend nicht dieses Ableichzittern beobachten.

Wie groß sind die Eier? Nicht Sichtbar oder eher so wie bei kleinen Bundbarschen. Die Springbarsch Eier sind ja ziemlich groß. In der ersten Kiste habe ich keine Eier entdecken können.
Wie lange dauert es ca.  bis die Schlüpfen ?


----------



## Karen_Su (11. Okt. 2016)

Bei mir schwimmen ca. 30 - 40 Goldorfen.  

Ich bin ja neu hier im Forum, und nach allem, was ich hier schon gelesen habe, sollte ich mich wohl besser von ihnen trennen. Der Teich, in dem sie schwimmen, ist nicht der größte. Ich schätze, der hat so 4000 - 5000 Liter. Der Teich war im Sommer fast überfüllt mit Seerosen und Krebsscheren, sodass den Fischen nicht wirklich viel Platz zum Schwimmen blieb. Jetzt, nach dem Herbstschnitt, freuen sie sich über die freien Flächen. 
Leider sind die Fische so fix, dass ich sie nicht keschern kann. 
Vielleicht wohnt ja jemand in der Nähe (ich wohne 1/2 Autostunde südlich von Bielefeld) und ist interessiert?


----------

